
Ask HN: Most creative and/or effective use of a domain name? - jasonid
The question should be explanatory, but I think some domain names are more effective or eye catching than others. This is especially true with the new tlds available.<p>Any favorites? I recently saw deno.land that I thought fit perfectly.
======
mathiasrw
The domain bico.media serves media files from the Bitcoin SV blockchain

